# Pregnant Fish



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Do all pregnant fish have a gravid spot? Or is that only for livebearers?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm sorry I meant all female fish


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

If it is a livebearer, it's pregnant. Not a livebearer, not pregnant.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Female livebearers can store sperm, they have 2 basic states, virgin & pregnant. Eventually they can run out of sperm or eggs and stop making fry, but assuming pregnancy is usually a safe bet. They will often die in childbirth before they stop making fry.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

To answer the question, yes, gravid spots are a livebearer thing. They are formed from the stretching of the abdomen, peeling back the scales and exposing the chorion, which is black. When very, very ripe, even the chorion is pulled away, leaving only the clear part remaining, which is why you can then look inside and see the fry.


----------

